# Dog possibly given expired vaccinations!



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

I took my puppy in for his final set of puppy vaccinations today. Afterward, I asked for a copy of his shot record because I'll need to board him soon and the kennel requires it.

The photocopy they gave me included handwritten dates for when they were administered, with the stickers from the vaccination bottles stuck on beside each date. Each sticker includes a serial number and expiration date.

Everything looked fine, except for the vaccinations he was given today, May 18, 2010. Two of the stickers showed expiration dates of December 2009! The expired stickers were for "canine distemper-adenovirus type 2-parainfluenza-parovirus vaccine" and "Canine coronavirus vaccine."

After noticing this I went back in to the vet's office and asked about it. They took the copied shot record back to ask about it. They came back out after a few minutes and gave me the same copy, but with two new unexpired stickers stuck over the top of the expired copies. They explained that my dog had been given good, unexpired vacines, but they had accidentally stuck the wrong stickers onto his record. 

The more I think about this the more I start worrying. Why would they have old expired stickers lying around?

Assuming that my dog WAS given expired vaccinations, is there any risk? Will he still be fully protected? Is there any way to tell one way or the other at this point? What should I do?

How feasible is it that what they told me is true? Why would there be old expired stickers lying around their office and why wouldn't they make a habit of always using the stickers taken from the actual vaccination bottles with the correct expiration dates and serial numbers for what was actually given to my dog?

I really like this vet other than this one incident. Do you think this is reason enough to start looking for a new vet, or am I overreacting?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd call the State Veterinary Board and ask if there have been complaints or any disciplinary action taken against your vet. At least you'll know if he has a history of negligence. Anyone looking for a vet should do that before using one.


----------



## PiedmontMom (Apr 12, 2010)

I would contact an attorney...then I'd demand the vet to run titers at the vet's expense...I'd also advise you to become educated about vaccinosis.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I would definitely be skeptical... I can't imagine why a vet would have expired stickers just lying around and would "accidentally" use them, and the fact that they took the shot record to the back (out of sight) would also make me worry.

Even if they're telling the truth and they used new vaccines, it's important that they put the stickers from those actual vaccines on your record! What if something went wrong and you needed to know the batch number for those vaccines? This is just irresponsible on multiple levels. I like PiedmontMom's suggestion -- at least get the vet's office to pay for titers to see if your dog is covered.


----------



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the information, everyone. I called and spoke with the vet directly today to make sure he was aware of the situation and get his take on it. I had previously been dealing with other people on his staff.

He was aware, and assured me that the vaccinations given were not expired, that the actual stickers and serial numbers they put on my corrected record were from the actual vaccine vials given, and that this was just a record keeping error that has now been corrected. He's been great so far and comes highly recommended by multiple local pet owners, so I tend to believe him. 

He also said that even if the vaccines had been expired by 5 months (which he insists they weren't) they'd still be good because they're still effective up to 2 years past the expiration date even though they shouldn't be given. Can anyone verify whether this is true?


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

I have two problems with this. 

#1- where did they get the expired stickers to put on it? Evidently the vials were still floating around...since November? Bad cleaning practices if that is the case...but it's more likely they pulled them out of the fridge and drew them up.

#2: After putting the wrong stickers on your record, you went home. When you came back, they "happened" to have the correct stickers around, still? If they knew where they were so easily, why did they not put them on the record correctly to begin with?

I'm sorry, I don't mean to sow dissention between you and your vet, but I highly suspect your dog was given the expired vaccines. #1- that is, at the very least, against AVMA rules, and possibly illegal to charge for

BUT- you cannot give the vaccines again, it's not safe for your dog.

She is probabably covered just fine. Your vet is right about meds and vaccines being good for longer than the label says, BUT, they are still not able to use them

What worries me is- expired meds can be sent back to the company they were purchased from, usually for a partial refund. These were not, which to me means they were unknowingly using expired vax. AND, some Tech wrote it down and never questioned the 5 month expiry. A few warning flags there, for me, as a Vet Tech.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

The vet doesn't want a complaint against him filed with the state ... I doubt he's gonna tell the whole truth in this matter.

I would definitely look up his past history with the State Veterinary Board and not simply rely on the word of mouth from people around town.

It just doesn't seem plausible to me that they gave the dog the vaccines, then mistakenly put the wrong stickers on the chart, then mysteriously had the correct stickers (from what bottle????) when you came back. How ever would they trace that, why would they have the empty bottles still lying around ... you see what I am getting at?

At the time of the vaccines, the sticker should have been immediately taken from the vial and placed on the dog's chart ... no room for error there. And this is probably exactly what happened ... with expired vaccines and the vet is playing a little CYA after the fact now.

Now, I think you should CYA and protect your dog ... contact the state veterinary board and check for past transgressions by this veterinarian and his clinic. Next, ask for titers at your vet's expense. Next, file a complaint with the state board against this veterinarian. At the minimum, he's guilty for mismanaging his staff about proper protocol and procedure.


----------



## PiedmontMom (Apr 12, 2010)

And please, please, please educate yourself on vaccinosis.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

Something similar happened to us about a year or so ago. They hand wrote an expired date (it was April 2009 and the date said December 08) on the Rabies certificate. I noticed it when I got home and called the Vet's office immediately. I was then sent a revised certificate with a current year indicated. I was told that they have the correct information on the dogs actual medical chart in the office. And was also told even if the vaccine had expired it is still effective.


----------

